# Advanced Sound System for Q7 by Bang & Olufsen



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've seen a range of sound systems available in new Audi models from Bang & Olufsen. The first system, fitted to A8 and S8 models as an option, was an in-depth sound-imaging system that costs upwards of $6,000. Since then, less costly and intricate systems have also been announced for the R8 and A5/S5 coupes. 
Several months back, we'd heard mention of a system for the Q7. More intricate and more like the A8 was the word, and some images released today from Audi seem to confirm that. Neither pricing nor specs have yet been made available from Audi or Bang & Olufsen, but the images you see here were mixed in as one large diagram (seen as the photo above) within a grouping of Q7 4.2 TDI images. From what can be gathered via the photos, elements such as the trademark mechanically raised sound lenses seem to be carried over from the more extensive A8 system. Also note satin aluminum speaker covers like those in the A8, and a subwoofer located in the spare tire well. 
At this time, no further information on spec or availability has bene shared, though we will be driving the Q7 4.2 TDI next week and hope to learn these details by that time.
View all of the photos here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...Sound#


----------

